

PhotoSketch: Internet Image Montage - Composite photos from multiple sources - arfrank
http://cg.cs.tsinghua.edu.cn/montage/main.htm

======
anigbrowl
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=862216> w/link to paper

------
natemartin
Fantastic project. I'd like to see some high resolutions output samples
though, that page only links to thumbnails.

The video is interesting, but you have to pause it to get a good look at the
output.

~~~
spot
there are high resolution PDFs in the supplementary section.

~~~
natemartin
Thanks! I hadn't even noticed those were links.

